
Ask HN: Did you ever experienced a social networks break? - lnalx
I realize of we are bounded to social networks, keeping always up to date to the last Instagram&#x2F;Twitter&#x2F;Facebook post. Looking for more likes, subscribers.<p>Even at work, it&#x27;s difficult to get ride of it and it&#x27;s affecting productivity.<p>I&#x27;d to try a month-free of social network (or just few weeks) to see how is life without it, it should be better I think so !<p>Did you already have a break in your online presence ?
======
z0mbie42
After measuring the (negative) impact of social networks on my productivity
and how I interacted with them, I took radical steps to reduce their usage.

I do not believe that weeks long break are a good idea, but instead reduce
their daily/weekly usage.

\- reduce their accessibility to not machinaly open them. for e.g do not have
the application on your mobile (+ a great win against data harvesting) \-
reduce the social networks number (I left Facebook because it didn't bring any
value to me, but kept twitter)

------
JoshCalbet
You are either creating or consuming content at a given time. Yes I have long
breaks (I haven't used facebook in 10 months or so) I realize the negative
impact on how the algorithms are designed to keep away things that you
"dislike" and makes you thing that "everyone" thinks like you (to keep you
engaged right?), the internet bubble so to say. Don't let these things take
away your time. Just remember, things like that will most probably be there
for a long time (if not always) but your time, health, and learning capacity
are fading away as the clock ticks

